# Worm worry.....



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no Blossom did a poo this afternoon and there was a strand of spaghetti wriggling from it!!! Urgh it made me feel sick...I used Advocate on her about 2wks ago so why has she got worms? and why do these things happen at the week end?? 
Is there anywhere I can get affective treatment for her tomorrow (sunday)?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Pets @ Home are open on Sundays. You must be so worried, but maybe not worms after Advocate - could it actually BE spaghetti? Or string - I know my wee fellow eats a lot of things he shouldn't. Anyway P @ H should be able to help. Sorry I am not much good with advice. Good luck.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Also Boots the chemist sell pet medicines. If you are really worried your vet will probably have an emergency service.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't panic! Advocate will partly paralyse the worms so although you may see them and they may still be alive it is doing what it is meant to. Other products like drontal (praziquantel) will kind of dissolve the worms so they are not seen. Don't give anything else yet and speak to your vet/ nurse on monday. Unless she is showing symptoms of a roundworm (spaghetti) burden- (pot belly, thin generally, lethargic, vommiting worms, possibly diarrhoea and dragging bottom), i wouldn't give her anything else till her next advocate is due  Also remember general hygiene with hand washing after playing/ cuddling her and don't let her lick your face- this is especially important for children


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Don't panic! Advocate will partly paralyse the worms so although you may see them and they may still be alive it is doing what it is meant to. Other products like drontal (praziquantel) will kind of dissolve the worms so they are not seen. Don't give anything else yet and speak to your vet/ nurse on monday. Unless she is showing symptoms of a roundworm (spaghetti) burden- (pot belly, thin generally, lethargic, vommiting worms, possibly diarrhoea and dragging bottom), i wouldn't give her anything else till her next advocate is due  Also remember general hygiene with hand washing after playing/ cuddling her and don't let her lick your face- this is especially important for children


She has been dragging her bottom alot today and there was one spaghetti worm wiggling in her poo this afternoon...I administered the advocate 2wks ago and am worried I didnt do it properly!! Since seeing the worm I feel dirty and itchy! Im a little squeamish. Is it ok to wait until Monday...Im with there pet plan scheme so the flea and worm treatment are included in the £10 a month I pay.x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

If she is well otherwise there will be absolutely no harm in waiting till monday. Just remember the hand washing!!
PS- at my practice i offer weigh and worm clinics which are free- once a month the pups come in and get weighed and i put the advocate on whilst they gobble some treats. I think these are great as the pups get used to coming without getting any injections etc, i can keep track of their weight and the owner can ask any questions etc that they have. Ask your vets on monday- they may do the same!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lola24 said:


> If she is well otherwise there will be absolutely no harm in waiting till monday. Just remember the hand washing!!
> PS- at my practice i offer weigh and worm clinics which are free- once a month the pups come in and get weighed and i put the advocate on whilst they gobble some treats. I think these are great as the pups get used to coming without getting any injections etc, i can keep track of their weight and the owner can ask any questions etc that they have. Ask your vets on monday- they may do the same!


That sounds good but I dont think my vets do that, they are always so busy. I am at the better of the 2 vets in my area. 
They didnt weigh her when I went in for 2nd jab so I put her on the scales myself and she was 2.8kg at 10wks (is that about right?). 

We are washing our hands lots and using sanitiser....there was another worm in her poo a little while ago but was more mixed in so didnt see it wiggling and wouldnt of known if I hadnt seen the wriggler from the last one. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

lola24 said:


> If she is well otherwise there will be absolutely no harm in waiting till monday. Just remember the hand washing!!
> PS- at my practice i offer weigh and worm clinics which are free- once a month the pups come in and get weighed and i put the advocate on whilst they gobble some treats. I think these are great as the pups get used to coming without getting any injections etc, i can keep track of their weight and the owner can ask any questions etc that they have. Ask your vets on monday- they may do the same!


Are you a vet? I hope so, could be very reassuring for people on here at times.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Lola24 is a veterinary nurse so is a great for advice.

Karen x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I think Lola24 is a veterinary nurse so is a great for advice.
> 
> Karen x


That is brilliant


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Tammy i'd do what Lola said and prehaps you could ask your vet to put the Advocate on when its next due so you can watch how they do it to make sure your doing it correct.Buddy has a chewy tablet for wroms cant remember name now but if your worried prehaps you could ask what alternatives there are??


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Does Advocate cover for every worm? ... I've got a feeling it doesn't which is why giving Drontal also is necessary. Not sure, off hand, what it doesn't cover though ? ?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our two cockerpoos are not puppies now but we have always used Advocate on them every month and every 6 months we give them a dose of Drontal, as directed by our vet and so far they have always been fine. They are wieghed every time they go to the vets to make sure the correct dose of Advocate and Drontal are given.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

As you have administered Advocate recently I would seek vets advice before giving anything else.

In the mean time till vets open give some carrots.

They are suppose to be a natural remedy for worms- it is to do with the oils in them.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> As you have administered Advocate recently I would seek vets advice before giving anything else.
> 
> In the mean time till vets open give some carrots.
> 
> They are suppose to be a natural remedy for worms- it is to do with the oils in them.


Thankyou all, I havent spotted any worms today but dont trust that they have gone.....thats weird I almost gave her a carrot today!! Will do that in the morning before I pop in the vets for advise.x


----------

